

Giving less advice - ible
http://signalvnoise.com/posts/3719-giving-less-advice

======
ScottWhigham
I wonder if this is a phenomenon among all successful people, or particularly
among a certain demographic? As an ADHD person, my memory is much like what
Jason said - I can't remember anything about what it was like to be 25 (and
I'm 42). It's odd. But I _also_ know a lot of people who can absolutely
remember those things and give great advice, they just aren't founders or
ADHD.

